# Video of a Frank S type field bahn railway engine running



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Found this video of the same type of field bahn locomotive as LGB's Frank S locomotive. Enjoy. Mike


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

That video was enjoyable. Thanks for sharing it.

Despite the flatter countryside, the bucolic setting reminded me of the Wanamaker, Kempton & Southern Railroad where I ran Porter steam locomotives in the 1970s. Our little tourist railroad was in Pennsylvania Dutch country, so the fact that folks on the Frank S train were speaking German did not seem out of place. 25mph was about top speed for our little Porter saddle-tankers, so the train speed looked familiar as well.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

dave, last summer we rode the W.K.&S. R.R. you should see the porters now. two are piles of unwanted rust on a siding, that have been vandalised. there is another steam engine in even worse condition. it was a very sad sight.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate;

Regrettably, the little tourist line has no rail connections with other lines. Both Porters would have to have the Federal inspection and refurbishing before they could steam again. The only way to transport them to a service facility is by lowboy trailer - a heavy initial expense.

I hate the fact that the steamers now suffer neglect, but realize that the limited funds of the tourist line cannot put them back in service. The financial situation was not helped by that fact that a former treasurer for the organization also embezzled a sizable portion of their already insufficient funds.

I just try to remember the Porters as they were when I got to run them, and cherish those better days.

Our Roanoke Chapter of the National Railway Historical Society is moving towards offering diesel powered tourist trains on a local branch. I may have to get qualified on "dismals" in order to satisfy my habit.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------

